# Centipede Pearl?



## Crysta

Hmmm... weird...truth or not true?... 


" Not all of these pearls present within an animal are formed in the animal itself. Some were formed elsewhere but somehow found their way into the animals's system. An example of a true formation by a creature is the centipede pearl. This pearl is formed by the mucous of the giant centipede, which it plays about with its mandibles and then places it on top of its head where it crystallizes and in time falls off to the ground. This mustika pearl is prized by gamblers for the luck that it bestows upon its master.

Generally speaking, the virtues of pearls are known by the observation of their effects in one's daily life as they are carried, and by psychic contact with the indwelling elemental spirit. Some of the pearls have quite unusual physical effects, such as the costly and rare Mustika Merah Delima that tinges water where it is immersed in with a red coloring--or so the story goes."

http://www.indotalisman.com/pearls.html


----------



## Galapoheros

"Hmmm, yes, yeeessssssssssss!  This makes perfect sense to me!"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

I thought it was posted by a spambot at first. I guess imaginary magical objects might as well be made of imaginary materials rather than minerals.


----------



## cacoseraph

you mean like this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J Morningstar

nice...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Did you peel that off the head of a Scolopendra?


----------



## cacoseraph

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Did you peel that off the head of a Scolopendra?


come from the other end =P


----------



## Crysta

haha I laughed quite a lot when I read it xD...thought I was missing something when I kept them for a few years....


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

cacoseraph said:


> come from the other end =P


 That seems to be where most of the pearls around here come from.


----------



## coldvaper

Can I get a necklace made from these or what?


----------



## zonbonzovi

They look like gallstones and make me wonder if I can start a psychically controlled army by collecting peoples' recently ejected balls 'o bile?  Shucks.  I did a search for "buy gallstones" and it looks like the market is saturated


----------

